# State Record Carp-any pics???



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Just curious, do any pics exist of our current rod/reel carp record from Paint Creek? 

It's an OLD record, but if indeed it was 50lbs at 40", I'd love to see it!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

As far as I know,there are no pics of this fish.I've always doubted
the record,for a number of reasons and will continue to do so until
I see the proof.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Ya, me too. Didn't wanna come right out and say that, but...

A dead even 50lbs? Maybe-it was taken before digital scales I'm sure. And the length seems a tad short for a 50lb'er, but not impossible. The thing that has me doubtful is the location mostly, and lack of a pic.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

CarpCommander said:


> Ya, me too. Didn't wanna come right out and say that, but...
> 
> A dead even 50lbs? Maybe-it was taken before digital scales I'm sure. And the length seems a tad short for a 50lb'er, but not impossible. The thing that has me doubtful is the location mostly, and lack of a pic.


I wonder what it was caught on.. Maybee imaginary dough balls lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with u all as well. I would love to see the proof also. Sayin' it is one thing, seein' it would be better for sure.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with u all as well. I would love to see the proof also. Sayin' it is one thing, seein' it would be better for sure.
Greg, where have u been man? What u been up to dood??


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

If there was indeed a fish of 50lbs submitted,I suspect a case
of mistaken identity...by that I mean,it was probably a buffalo
(there were no grass carp in Ohio at the time to be confused 
with)If someone today came and said they had a 50 out of Paint 
Creek Res.I'd be more inclined to believe it,but still I need visual 
proof.And by the way the reservoir didn't exist at the time this 
fish was said to be taken.

People have tried to make the argument that there is 50lb catfish
in Paint Creek (the actual creek) and there very well may be,but 
that doesn't mean that it ever produced a 50lb common carp.A
50lb carp and a 50lb catfish are worlds apart.


Ak-I'm still around dood,still fishing.....get a hold of me.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Anything is possible - but I'm with the rest of you, more than just a bit skeptical. Too many of the older records are already questionable - throw in a fish that no one cares too much about and I could easily see a buffalo entered for the state record. Doesn't really matter either way unless someone turns up proof that can either prove or disprove the record - 50 lbs is still the target. I'm sure there are a few 50+ swimming in Ohio waters (most in Erie or its tribs) - but I don't see the record falling anytime soon.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone. The "State Record" carp for ohio was entered in 1967. At that time people disliked carp even more than they do now. Ask any fisherman who fishes for carp, when you tell some other fisherman about a great catch the first look is confussion. Also ask any carp fisherman who fish regularly for them what their largest catch is. If you look at the WORLD record carp is is 87? lbs, caught in Europe, where they're a prized game fish.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I found one, a common carp 45 lbs in my old neighborhood Dead, 46ish inches long, i didnt have a tapemeasure so i used line and measured it, I couldnt get my arms around it, the thing was scaryyy.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I have a spot where one thats 50+ is swimming but its private =( i gotta 30lber there two days ago.


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

a 30 pounder has got to be a blast to land. 10 years ago my wife and I were staying in a campground in Kentucky and were cathing lots of 1-2lb bass. My wife went around the corner where I couldnt see her. About 2 minutes later she starts screaming for me to come quick I ran over there and sunning its self in the shallows was the biggest carp I have ever seen it had to be all of 5 feet long and I am not 100% positive but I think it was a common and not a grass carp. That thing looked like a small golden shark. I regretted not bringing any carp tackle on that outing.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

It was. It took me 15 minutes to net it with 10 pound test line, a few times I only had 10 feet of line left when it finished a run, it was intense


----------

